# Trödeln



## tokiobird

Hallo Alle,

könnt ihr mir die Bedeutung(en) von trödeln erklären?
Ich dachte, ich kenne das, aber jetzt habe ich ein Kinderbuch über eine "Trödelprinzessin" gelesen, und es ist etwas confusing, denn in der Geschichte geht es eher darum, etwas anderes zu machen, das Spass macht, anstatt in die Schule zu gehen oder zum Essen zu gehen etc. Ich würde sagen, trödeln ist eher procrastinate oder etwas langsam machen, z.B. zu langsam frühstücken, mit dem Essen spielen anstatt schnell fertig zu sein und in die Schule zu gehen. 
Wie viele Bedeutungen hat dieses Wort? Sind das all trödeln? Spielen statt zu lernen? 
Danke!


----------



## JClaudeK

tokiobird said:


> Ich würde sagen, trödeln ist eher procrastinate oder etwas langsam machen, z.B. zu langsam frühstücken, mit dem Essen spielen anstatt schnell fertig zu sein



Das ist die richtige Bedeutung.


> trödeln
> _ umgangssprachlich, abwertend_
> 1.eine Tätigkeit in langsamem Tempo, nicht konzentriert ausführen, bummeln


----------



## tokiobird

Danke!


----------



## Hutschi

tokiobird said:


> Wie viele Bedeutungen hat dieses Wort?


Im Wesentlichen hat es drei Bedeutungen, von denen die zweite in gewissem Sinne in der ersten enthalten ist, in JClaudeK's Quelle ist sie aber extra benannt, wahrscheinlich weil es eine speziell abgegrenzte Bedeutung hat (es ist hier nicht: "Prokrastinieren"):

1. Die von JClaudeK benannte allgemein: eine Tätigkeit in langsamem Tempo, nicht konzentriert ausführen, bummeln, ich füge hinzu: prokrastinieren.
2. Dasselbe speziell beim Gehen: sehr langsam laufen/zu langsam laufen, um sein Ziel pünktlich zu erreichen. Dann wird man oft ermahnt: "Trödel nicht!", bummeln im Sinne sehr langsam zu laufen
3. Sachen auf dem Trödelmarkt/Flohmarkt verkaufen

(Ich habe versucht, die drei in JClaudeKs Quelle Bedeutungen noch etwas zu erklären.)

Die Geschichte enthält die ersten beiden Bedeutungen.


----------



## JClaudeK

tokiobird said:


> jetzt habe ich ein Kinderbuch über eine "Trödelprinzessin" gelesen, und es ist etwas confusing, denn in der Geschichte geht es eher darum, etwas anderes zu machen, das Spass macht, anstatt in die Schule zu gehen oder zum Essen zu gehen


Meiner Meinung nach ist hier "trödeln" etwas zu weit gefasst, und der Titel  "Trödelprinzessin" ein bisschen irreführend.


----------



## tokiobird

langsam laufen, um pünktlich zu sein? das ist eher seltener der Fall, aber warum wird man dann ermahnt?


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> 2. Dasselbe speziell beim Gehen: sehr langsam laufen/zu langsam laufen, um sein Ziel pünktlich zu erreichen.
> 
> 
> tokiobird said:
> 
> 
> 
> langsam laufen, um pünktlich zu sein? das ist eher seltener der Fall, aber warum wird man dann ermahnt?
Click to expand...

Das verstehe ich auch nicht.

Es kann passieren, dass jemand langsam läuft, um nicht zu früh/ pünktlich anzukommen, aber das ist eher die Ausnahme!

Im Allgemeinen ermahnt man jemanden, der zu langsam geht und so riskiert, zu spät anzukommen.


----------



## tokiobird

ja, so ist das logisch auch für mich. Ich wollte nur wissen, was Hutschi damit meinte


----------



## Hutschi

tokiobird said:


> langsam laufen, um pünktlich zu sein? das ist eher seltener der Fall, aber warum wird man dann ermahnt?


 Hallo, es war ein Ausdrucksfehler, bedingt durch Umgangssprache. Ich hatte geschrieben "*zu *langsam laufen, um pünktlich zu sein."
Ich hatte die Doppeldeutigkeit nicht bemerkt.


Ich hatte gemeint: "zu langsam laufen, um sein Ziel pünktlich zu erreichen."="zu langsam zu laufen, um sein Ziel pünktlich zu erreichen"="zu langsam zu laufen, als dass man sein Ziel pünktlich erreichen kann".

Das hätte ich eindeutig formulieren müssen.

Noch ein Hinweis:
In diesem Zusammenhang ist trödeln=bummeln.
Aber "bummeln" kann auch positiv sein, wie bei _Schaufensterbummel _bzw._ Ich gehe in die Stadt Bummeln_.

Trödeln hat im Sinne langsam gehen immer eine negative Konnotation.


----------



## elroy

Hutschi said:


> 1. Die von JClaudeK benannte allgemein: eine Tätigkeit in langsamem Tempo, nicht konzentriert ausführen, bummeln, ich füge hinzu: prokrastinieren.
> 2. Dasselbe speziell beim Gehen: sehr langsam laufen/zu langsam laufen, um sein Ziel pünktlich zu erreichen. Dann wird man oft ermahnt: "Trödel nicht!", bummeln im Sinne sehr langsam zu laufen


Auf Englisch: dilly-dally, dawdle


----------



## tokiobird

Hallo Alle,

was sagt ihr zu diesem Satz: 
"Prinzessin Fiorella trödelt gerne - denn eine Prinzessin zu sein ist langweilig!"
Das ist der Klappentext eines Märchenbuches. Hier ist Trödeln das Gegenteil von Langeweile. Ja, Langeweile ist verwandt mit Langsamkeit, aber sie sind nicht identisch. Was ist eure Meinung?

Die Fortsetzung lautet:
Viel lieber fährt Fiorella Skateboard durch das Schloss, tanzt Hip Hop statt Ballett und übet Fechten. Ob Fiorella an Trödelitis leidet?



https://stadtbuecherei-bornheim.bibliotheca-open.de


----------



## JClaudeK

tokiobird said:


> was sagt ihr zu diesem Satz:
> "Prinzessin Fiorella trödelt gerne - denn eine Prinzessin zu sein ist langweilig!" [...] Hier ist Trödeln das Gegenteil von Langeweile.


Etwas besser würde mMn. "Prinzessin Fiorella trödelt gerne *herum*" passen. Aber auch das finde ich nicht optimal, denn "(herum)trödeln" vertreibt die Langeweile nicht.


----------



## tokiobird

Auch die Handlung des Buches ist confused


----------



## Kajjo

tokiobird said:


> Hier ist Trödeln das Gegenteil von Langeweile


Nein, das stimmt nicht. Das hast du falsch verstanden.

Bei dem wenigen, was sie zu tun hat, trödelt sie herum, damit es möglichst viel Zeit füllt. Ihr ist oft langweilig, daher zieht sie die wenigen Tätigkeiten in die Länge.

Trödeln bedeutet hier "langsam machen / bummeln", also genau die Kernbedeutung.


----------



## tokiobird

Hm, das ist eine neue Linie. Aber die Handlung ist was ganz anderes: die Prinzessin tut alles, um sich nicht zu langeweilen: sie fährt Skateboard, reitet, tanzt, lernt fechten. Das war mein Problem ursprünglich, dass ich nicht verstanden habe, was das mit Trödeln zu tun hat.


----------



## elroy

_Prinzessin Fiorella trödelt gerne - denn eine Prinzessin zu sein ist langweilig! Viel lieber fährt Fiorella Skateboard durch das Schloss, tanzt Hip Hop statt Ballett und übet Fechten. Ob Fiorella an Trödelitis leidet?_

Das verstehe ich so: Sie würde viel lieber diese anderen Dinge machen (Skateboard, Hip Hop, Fechten), kann/darf aber nicht, weil sie ja Prinzessin ist. Sie führt leider ein langweiliges Leben und trödelt viel.


----------



## tokiobird

ich würde gerne die Kinder fragen, wie sie das verstehen.
Ja, das ist vielleicht etwas irreführend, weil sie all das tatsächlich tut. In der Tat, sie tut all das anstatt alles andere.


----------



## elroy

tokiobird said:


> weil sie all das tatsächlich tut


Tatsache? 🤔


----------



## Kajjo

Manche Formulierungen in Büchern sind auch einfach nur blöde oder irreführend. Aber Trödeln verstehe ich ganz eindeutig we in #14 beschrieben und wenn es wirklich anders gemeint sein sollte, dann wird das Wort falsch verwendet. Daraus solltest du keine erweiterte Bedeutung ableiten.

Trödeln ist nicht spielen und Trödeln ist absolut sicher nicht das Gegenteil von Langeweile.


----------



## Hutschi

tokiobird said:


> "Prinzessin Fiorella trödelt gerne - denn eine Prinzessin zu sein ist langweilig!"


Nach mehrmaligem Lesen sehe ich es so: 
Die Pflichten einer Prinzessin zu erfüllen ist langweilig. Dagegen hilft Trödeln.


----------



## JClaudeK

Auf der Suche nach dem Titel "Die Trödelprinzessin" bin ich auf "Die Trödelprinzessin Zilly Zeitlos" gestoßen.

Hier scheint es  sich wirklich um ein Kind zu handeln, das gerne trödelt:


> Dies ist die Geschichte von dem kleinen Mädchen Zilly, die ihren streßgeplagten Eltern [...]  Kopfzerbrechen bereitet, weil sie mit ihrem eigensinnigen und vertrödelten Wesen so gar nicht in deren genauen Zeit- und Terminpläne hineinpassen will.
> Als alle Versuche Zillys, ihre Eltern zu einem etwas gemächlicheren, lebenfreundlicheren Rhythmus zu bewegen, fehlschlagen .....






tokiobird said:


> Auch die Handlung des Buches ist confused konfus.


Inwiefern denn?


----------



## tokiobird

JClaudeK said:


> Auf der Suche nach dem Titel "Die Trödelprinzessin" bin ich auf "Die Trödelprinzessin Zilly Zeitlos" gestoßen.
> 
> Hier scheint es  sich wirklich um ein Kind zu handeln, das gerne trödelt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inwiefern denn?


Im Sinne von "slow life"?

Insofern, dass diese Trödelprinzessin sehr aktiv und vital ist, sie ist stets in Bewegung, sie erfüllt einfach nur ihre Pflichten nicht oder zumindest was ihr ihre Eltern als Pflicht vorschreiben. Sie wil Spass haben und macht was ihr einfällt. Ohne jegliche neurotische Charakter, im Gegenteil.


----------



## tokiobird

elroy said:


> Tatsache? 🤔


 was habe ich da falsch geschrieben?


----------



## bearded

tokiobird said:


> Viel lieber fährt Fiorella Skateboard durch das Schloss, tanzt Hip Hop statt Ballett und übet Fechten. Ob Fiorella an Trödelitis leidet?


Ich verstehe es so:
Skateboard-Fahren, Hiphop-Tanzen und Fechten stellen ein ''Trödeln'' dar im Vergleich/Gegensatz zu den Tätigkeiten (wie Ballet), die Fiorella pflichtgemäß ausführen sollte. Sie möchte diese Tätigkeiten möglichst aufschieben, und deshalb ''trödelt'' sie, indem sie sich etwas für sie Angenehmerem widmet.


----------



## tokiobird

bearded said:


> Ich verstehe es so:
> Skateboard-Fahren, Hiphop-Tanzen und Fechten stellen ein ''Trödeln'' dar im Vergleich/Gegensatz zu den Tätigkeiten (wie Ballet), die Fiorella pflichtgemäß ausführen sollte. Sie möchte diese Tätigkeiten möglichst aufschieben, und deshalb ''trödelt'' sie, indem sie sich etwas für sie Angenehmerem widmet.


Well, das steht am nähesten dazu, was ich vom Prokrastinieren denke


----------



## JClaudeK

tokiobird said:


> die Prinzessin tut alles, um sich nicht zu langeweilen: sie fährt Skateboard, reitet, tanzt, lernt fechten.



Eine "Trödelliese" wäre nicht hyperaktiv wie diese "Trödelprinzessin".

 Ein Trödelfritze/  eine Trödelliese tut  am liebsten gar nichts.


----------



## tokiobird

JClaudeK said:


> Eine "Trödelliese" wäre nicht hyperaktiv wie diese "Trödelprinzessin".
> 
> Ein Trödelfritze/  eine Trödelliese tut  am liebsten gar nichts.


Eben


----------



## Hutschi

Von wem wird es "trödeln" genannt? Von ihr? Ich denke nicht.
Vom Erzähler? Wenn er auf ihrer Seite steht, eher nicht.
Von der Familie? Das ist durchaus möglich. Egal, was immer sie macht. Wenn es nicht zu ihren aufgaben gehört, ist es trödeln.

---
Mein Einwand gegen meinen Einwand: Der Satz ist insgesamt unklar formuliert, ungenau und nicht sehr idiomatisch.


----------



## tokiobird

Hutschi said:


> Von wem wird es "trödeln" genannt? Von ihr? Ich denke nicht.
> Vom Erzähler? Wenn er auf ihrer Seite steht, eher nicht.
> Von der Familie? Das ist durchaus möglich. Egal, was immer sie macht. Wenn es nicht zu ihren aufgaben gehört, ist es trödeln.
> 
> ---
> Mein Einwand gegen meinen Einwand: Der Satz ist insgesamt unklar formuliert, ungenau und nicht sehr idiomatisch.


Von der Erzählerin und dem Autor des Klappentextes. Und von der Familie (im Märchen). Ich denke, die Erzählerin wusste nicht, was sie eigentlich sagen will. Ich nehme an, sie wollte eine didaktische Geschichte schreiben, wo die ungehorsame Protagonistin auf den richtigen Weg gebracht wird. Dieses Projekt scheiterte, denn der Narrator schwärmt für die Protagonistin und berichtet von deren Aktivitäten in einem positiven Ton, was auch mit tollen Illustrationen unterstützt wird. Die ganze "Trödelei" wird mit strahlenden, lustigen Feuer-Farben dargestellt. So ist es schwer, das Benehmen der Prinzessin nicht angemessen zu finden und einzusehen, warum dann dieses Mädchen an ihrer Attitüde ändern sollte. Die Botschaft der Geschichte ist total konfus. Ich habe dieses Märchen aus beruflichen Gründen gelesen, und habe nicht verstanden, was all das mit Trödeln zu tun hat. Es geht nur um Probleme mit der Disziplin, nicht um Prokrastinieren. Vielen Dank für die Kommentare, es war sehr interessant, mit der Bedeutung eines einzigen Wortes so viel zu beschäftigen!


----------



## Hutschi

Der Klappentext wird oft von anderen gemacht als vom Autor. Der Klappentextschreiber hat vielleicht nicht bemerkt, dass "Trödeln" semantisch nicht passt.

Vielleicht wurde der Text sogar nachträglich geändert, damit er auf die Klappe passt, aber das ist Spekulation.

Bei eigenen Texten habe ich manchmal Fehler beim Überarbeiten gemacht. Zwei Themen überlagerten sich im Kopf ...


----------



## Hutschi

Eigene Erfahrung:

Wenn ich als Kind gespielt habe, was auch immer, aber meine Eltern mit uns Kindern wegwollten, ermahnten sie mich: "Trödel nicht/trödel nicht rum, mach dich fertig!"
Für mich war das kein Trödeln, für meine Eltern schon. 
Aber zum Klappentext passt der Kontext nicht.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> Der Klappentext wird oft von anderen gemacht als vom Autor. Der Klappentextschreiber hat vielleicht nicht bemerkt, dass "Trödeln" semantisch nicht passt.


Der Titel des Buches lautet _Die Trödelprinzessin_, siehe Tokiobirds Link:
Die Trödelprinzessin
… und man darf davon ausgehen, dass der Titel von der Autorin stammt. Also hat _diese_ nicht bemerkt, dass ›trödeln‹ nicht passt.



Kajjo said:


> Manche Formulierungen in Büchern sind auch einfach nur blöde oder irreführend. Aber Trödeln verstehe ich ganz eindeutig we in #14 beschrieben und wenn es wirklich anders gemeint sein sollte, dann wird das Wort falsch verwendet.


Sehr richtig. Ich gehe davon aus, dass das Wort von der Autorin tatsächlich falsch verwendet wird. (Man sollte nicht alles schönreden.)


----------

